# Finally the next member of my little family



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well now that things are settled down, I am getting a mellow dog friendly cat, I was just approved to adopt . I've missed having one he's an adult 5 years old Grey tabby named Miles, I will probably change his name as in a new name a new life. I will pick him up next Saturday because I want to make sure I am completely outfitted for him before hand and have the entire weekend to help him get settled.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so happy for you. He is very handsome and it is nice that you feel settled enough to add him to your family!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a beautiful cat - and one with a definite glint in his eye in the first photo!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Very handsome boy! Enjoy him.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone I am tickled and it took everything I have not to snatch him up today, but since I don't have everything I need, waiting is good. He is a big boy too, he is going to dwarf my girls, he is easily double their size.

I've decided on a name though Walter Grey MacGuffin


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a handsome guy! He'll be the only male in the house won't he? King of The household! Long live Walter! LOL! (I like that name!)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a nice looking cat. I think it's great that you're ready to add him to your family. Congrats! It's good to make sure everything is all ready for him. Very happy for you and your new family member.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats, twyla! What a big, handsome boy


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

What a handsome boy. The name suits him! Very exciting for you! And very hard to wait a whole week to get him!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

He is really beautiful - congratulations!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations, he looks like the kind of cat that will benevolently rule over his domain. I too added a cat to my family this year. There is just something right about having a cat, especially when it gets along with the dogs.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a handsome boy! Can't imagine what the ladies will think of Mr. Walter Grey McG. and look forward to reading of their adventures. Congratulations!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Congratulations Twyla! He's a big boy and beautiful! Welcome to your new home Walter!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am very excited about Walter coming home, I ordered all his stuff on Amazon and that should be arriving well before he comes home every thing a cat needs.
I also expanded some of the window sills in spots this weekend, so my new boy can sun himself and watch the birdies in comfort.

Seriously I haven't been this excited since I brought the pups home.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is home!!!!!!!!!!!!

Currently hiding under the bed in the bedroom where I have him set up to acclimate. Tomorrow Walter goes to the vet for a check up, nail trim and I will pick up some dry shampoo there because he smells like the shelter, it's a bit strong but not unexpected. 
I will see if I can get some pictures later, he's a bit fat and needs a diet another question for the vet. All and all I think it will all work out just fine.

Beatrice likes the cat trees and has been laying on the first shelf, and everyone is curious about the meowing one behind the door.


----------

